

Never Underestimate the Bandwidth of a Station Wagon Filled with Backup Tapes  - pwg
http://tidbitsfortechs.blogspot.com/2013/09/never-underestimate-bandwidth-of.html

======
mdaniel
I was told it was a 747 filled with those same tapes, but I guess it depends
on the distance traveled who's version is the best.

